# Fuscys Herper Wear



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

I've finally got my backside into gear and started a shop selling herp based designs at http://www.cafepress.com/cp/search/search.aspx?m=&q=fuscus . Gear for the most discerning of reptile fanciers. And there is a few "Cat" shirts as well.

I have many more designs so keep visiting as I will update fequently. Any suggesions are welcome providing they are physically possible and not too uncomfortable. :shock:

This post was preapproved by the moderators and owners of APS


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Looking good  Any olive or turtle designs in the pipeline?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Looking good  Any olive or turtle designs in the pipeline?


there are now


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Woohoo  longicollis please?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

and exspansa


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2006)

Bloody (am I allowed to say that) fantastic Fuscus!!
Hope that you have some big sizes, as I am a BIG girl!! HEHE


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh Fuscus roflmao!! Kris wants a feral in peril shirt


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Oh Fuscus roflmao!! Kris wants a feral in peril shirt


Do any ordering via the website. Keep drilling down until you reach a page like this http://www.cafepress.com/buy/fuscus...07/id_11827839/pNo_52903207/fpt_/opt_/c_1/pg_

and if you like feral in peril you might like this one http://www.cafepress.com/buy/fuscus/-/pv_design_details/pg_1/id_11820020/opt_/fpt_/hlv_t


----------



## Snoozie (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow! Fuscus I'm impressed.... :shock:


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 2, 2006)

More designs are now available


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 2, 2006)

now 42 Designs on 1,805 Products

and comming soon -> OMG Snakies!


----------



## Linus (Apr 3, 2006)

Good stuff fuscus. Good to see your great photography paying off mate.

Need some diamonds though!!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Linus said:


> Good stuff fuscus. Good to see your great photography paying off mate.
> 
> Need some diamonds though!!



Yeah with the saying Diamonds are a girls best friend!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> Linus said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff fuscus. Good to see your great photography paying off mate.
> ...


Something like this? (the is a test image only )


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

something like that tara moss pic with her diamond that was posted recently somewhere.........


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> something like that tara moss pic with her diamond that was posted recently somewhere.........


Any ( suitable ) member near the gold coast with a diamond who wants to model?


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

yr gunna get hammered with pms & bikini pics now fuscus...


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> yr gunna get hammered with pms & bikini pics now fuscus...


 I'll try and cope


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Im sure trueblue would be happy to give you a hand sorting through the applicants  ...actually come to think of it after seeing the pink bikini shots he might even model for you!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 3, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> ...actually come to think of it after seeing the pink bikini shots he might even model for you!


Buit I'm trying to *SELL* these things


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

you probably will sell heaps if you have a good model (snake&girl)


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh I like that one Fuscus


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

The diamond shirt I meant


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> purplefunkything said:
> 
> 
> > ...actually come to think of it after seeing the pink bikini shots he might even model for you!
> ...



maybe you could get some with TB in his itsy witsy tiny winy pink bikini made up and give them away as 'booby prizes' at herp meetings.........?


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 3, 2006)

Just ordered the Feral in Peril T/shirt for Dave. Can you put in a Murray Darling one Mark? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

Well excuse me!!, if you dont want me to model for you fuscus, you dont have to be so mean about it.
Imagine if longtom hadnt photo shopped the bikini on me.?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Blue....dry your eyes Princess :wink: It does beg the question though.....what exactly constitutes a suitable model??


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG....i just had a brilliant idea ....i should be in marketing.
Fuscus can open a new line along with the shirts and cup youll need a pen.... a pen with TB and his pink bikini on it that when you tip it upside down the bikini disapears!!!! whattdya think??


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

cool


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 3, 2006)

you just want to see my peter johnston dont you purplethingy


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 3, 2006)

why let you guys have all the fun with the bikini shots of the APS girls!..  

thats it, i want a new career! might ask fuscus if i can be the new marketing/graphics person!


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 3, 2006)

they are coool  the feral in peril one will probably piss some people off though. i know i would get in trouble if i braught in the "I like cats but i couldn't eat another one". though i am tempted to get one of the wiskey prints on a mug or stein for my uncle. 

andrew


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a shop through them too (Non reptile related stuff)- some of your designs are awesome Fuscus!

Might get some for my mother. That should shut her up. LOL!!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 6, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> I have a shop through them too (Non reptile related stuff)...


 Don't be shy, please show us


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 6, 2006)

If its cool with you Fuscus! 

My 'general' store: 
http://www.cafepress.com/belleshop

And my 'hobby' one
http://www.cafepress.com/geotemp

Not many products yet - I not long started designing


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

you two have inspired me, think i will start my own line. which section was the license plate under as i didnt see one on your page fuscus?
do you guys get a good response from these pages??


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 6, 2006)

I have gotten a great response (especially from the geocaching community). 

Does anyone have a picture of their snake about to strike? I have a top idea for a shirt!


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 6, 2006)

heres a good site....www.bigprints.com.au, might post this on the best photo comp thread too...

what is geocaching?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 6, 2006)

Its high tech orienteering.

Best place for info: http://www.geocaching.com


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Dragons -> http://www.cafepress.com/buy/fuscus/-/pv_design_details/pg_1/id_11871658/opt_/fpt_/hlv_t
and comming soon OMG - snakes

_ I wash going to do two other OMG lines , OMG Snakies and OMG Herpies, but I have been told the second line probery would not sell to well._


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL I reckon you might be onto something there!! 

Fuscus- do you have a pic of a snake about to strike (preferably in an angry pose with mouth open?)

I have a design for you if you do!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 7, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> LOL I reckon you might be onto something there!!
> 
> Fuscus- do you have a pic of a snake about to strike (preferably in an angry pose with mouth open?)
> 
> I have a design for you if you do!



Not ATM. I'll let you know when I do. With my older slower digitals, I've had three occasions where the subjects bit the camera.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool...  I have a good idea for a shirt for you  

When you have the pic- if you email it to me- I'll make up the design and send it to you  

*I'm excited!*


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 7, 2006)

Getting Hermione to strike is like tryin to get blood from a stone- it just ain't gonna happen!! 

She's so bloomin' placid!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 7, 2006)

AntLady...I have a picture of a seriously mental eastern brown in a strike pose, it's in Kris' avatar at the moment, I've just gotta try and remember his password and I'll show you


----------



## hornet (Apr 7, 2006)

i love the thongs fuscus lol, u have done well, some great designs there


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 10, 2006)

two nicly shaped bumps in a white bikini top with a matching http://www.cafepress.com/buy/fuscus...5/id_11858880/pNo_53197465/fpt_/opt_/c_30/pg_


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 10, 2006)

HAHA YOU RIPPER!!!!!! thats brilliant gotta have me a pair!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 10, 2006)

Lol I'll take one in the "Can I play with your python" design :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 10, 2006)

Some how the idea of two loverly APS ladies wearing Fuscus underwear gives me a warm inner feeling, if thats how you would describe it :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 10, 2006)

You know I suspect I wouldn't describe it like that at all pmsl.


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 10, 2006)

hey fuscus, do you think you will be doing the licence plate thing like AntaresiaLady????


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 10, 2006)

purplefunkything said:


> hey fuscus, do you think you will be doing the licence plate thing like AntaresiaLady????


I'll look into it


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 10, 2006)

excellent


----------

